# Galego:  terra meiga



## cacarulo

¿Qué quiere decir en gallego esa expresión, "terra meiga"?

¿What does this expression mean in galego?


----------



## pickypuck

Terra = tierra
Meiga = meiga, hechicera, etc.

A falta de contexto, terra meiga sería tierra meiga, y por extensión tierra mágica, ya que meigo/meiga deriva del latín "magicus".

Un saludo.


----------



## cacarulo

Muchas gracias.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Un poco afortunado eslogan entre turístico y paternalista. Te lo dice un gallego que está harto de oírselo a los turistas españoles. La unión de Galicia con la magia es un *tópico desafortunado y sin base alguna*.


----------



## cacarulo

XiaoRoel said:


> Un poco afortunado eslogan entre turístico y paternalista. Te lo dice un gallego que está harto de oírselo a los turistas españoles. La unión de Galicia con la magia es un *tópico desafortunado y sin base alguna*.


 
No te lo voy a discutir, ya que vivís allí.
Pero a partir de las fotos y de los relatos de mi amiga sobre su viaje a Galicia, la tierra de su familia, lo de "sin base alguna" tal vez no te lo crea 100%.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo de sin base alguna se refiere a que estos hechos antropológicos se dan en todas partes por igual. Son propios de sociedades agrarias y los encuentras por todo el mundo. Lo que sucede es que en Galicia hay un negocio turístico-cultural con el tópico, y a eso me refería.


----------

